# HCG not doubling



## Dani88

On June 26th I had a fresh transfer of one 5 day blastocyst that was graded 5aa. I had my first HCG beta on July 5th at 9dp5dt at 7:30 am and my level was 65. I had my second beta on July 7th at 9:30 am (50 hrs later) and it was only 99. Does this mean the pregnancy isn't viable? I already suffered through one missed miscarriage. The baby stopped growing after seven weeks. I have no children. Anyone else could through low rising beta levels at the beginning and if so, what was your outcome?


----------



## maryanne1987

Doubling time can be up to 72 hours and still considered normal. In my successful pregnancies it happened to me a fair few times and of course scared the living daylights out of me but all turned out perfectly fine. It's not like it was massively off doubling so it probably would have been the case that a few more hours would have made a difference. I know it's hard but try not to worry.


----------



## Dani88

maryanne1987 said:


> Doubling time can be up to 72 hours and still considered normal. In my successful pregnancies it happened to me a fair few times and of course scared the living daylights out of me but all turned out perfectly fine. It's not like it was massively off doubling so it probably would have been the case that a few more hours would have made a difference. I know it's hard but try not to worry.

Thank you. I just found out that it went from 99 to 281 in 48 hrs :)


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you!


----------



## Dani88

maryanne1987 said:


> So pleased for you!

Just wanted to let you know that I went for a fourth Beta at 7:30 AM this morning (last one was on Sunday at 10 AM... so about 45 and a half hours later) and it went from 281 to 741 :) No more betas. My first ultrasound is 2 weeks tomorrow when I am 7 weeks along. Thanks for your support. :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Your very welcome. I'm having my first ultrasound at 7 weeks too. Two weeks tomorrow. What's your due date?


----------



## Dani88

maryanne1987 said:


> Your very welcome. I'm having my first ultrasound at 7 weeks too. Two weeks tomorrow. What's your due date?

March 14th


----------



## maryanne1987

Same day as me :)


----------



## Dani88

maryanne1987 said:


> Same day as me :)

Oh wow! That's crazy. I hope we can be buddies on here :) :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully it's a good day for rainbows! And of course, always nice to have a bump buddy.


----------



## everything

Mine was the same went from 40.5 to 63 in 49 hours and then 72 hours later it was 198, my little guy is almost 28 weeks today and kicking me as I write this. My doctor just said that with IVF this happens sometimes that the embryo is a bit slow in the beginning.


----------

